# It's Time to De-Heretic Your Avatars!



## BobVigneault (Oct 26, 2009)

It was fun for a couple of minutes after it started but it's TIME to change your avatars back to the benign images they were before the B1H1 virus hit. These will quickly give lurkers the wrong idea about the board and anyone associated with this board.

So please change the offending avatars quickly. (You know who you are.) Thank you.


----------



## Wayne (Oct 26, 2009)

B1H1???

Is that the B1nny H1nny virus we've heard so much about?


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 26, 2009)

That was certainly part of it.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 26, 2009)

It is the B1S1 virus, not B1H1. 

It was a named virus for an avatar consisting of the mixture of Bawb the righteous with another so called Reverend who is way off base.


----------



## ewenlin (Oct 26, 2009)

Snaps to attention: Yesssssssir!


----------



## Osage Bluestem (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## Marrow Man (Oct 26, 2009)

John Shelby Spong, I hardly knew you ... and that's a good thing.

Ebenezer Erskine, good to have you back!


----------



## Hamalas (Oct 26, 2009)

BobVigneault said:


> It was fun for a couple of minutes after it started but it's TIME to change your avatars back to the benign images they were before the B1H1 virus hit. These will quickly give lurkers the wrong idea about the board and anyone associated with this board.
> 
> So please change the offending avatars quickly. (You know who you are.) Thank you.



Talk about the pot calling the kettle black! If you're so concerned about this then why haven't you changed your avatar back?  

(Because anybody with that much hair _has_ to be a TV preacher, right?)


----------



## Berean (Oct 26, 2009)

Aye aye, Cap'n.


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 26, 2009)

awwww.... the old pic of Bawb is back!


----------



## Marrow Man (Oct 26, 2009)

Hamalas said:


> Talk about the pot calling the kettle black! If you're so concerned about this then why haven't you changed your avatar back?
> 
> (Because anybody with that much hair _has_ to be a TV preacher, right?)


----------



## LawrenceU (Oct 26, 2009)

That's what I get for going out on calls and doing the work of a pastor last night. I obviously missed out on the outbreak.


----------



## au5t1n (Oct 26, 2009)

I changed mine a while ago, but Servetus is still over my Public Profile and I don't know how to get rid of him!

My new avatar is Rembrandt's _Return of the Prodigal Son_. Great painting, one of his last.


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm not a heretic, I'm a doofus. Avatars of doofuses? doofusi? doofi? are ok for now.


----------



## Herald (Oct 26, 2009)

OPC'n said:


> awwww.... the old pic of Bawb is back!



Sarah, that's my expression too. Leave it to Bawb to horse whip us back into submission.


----------



## Marrow Man (Oct 26, 2009)

Herald said:


> OPC'n said:
> 
> 
> > awwww.... the old pic of Bawb is back!
> ...



"No avatar for you!"


----------



## Megan Mozart (Oct 26, 2009)

I decided to make mine coconut macaroons instead. nummmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 26, 2009)

Megan Mozart said:


> I decided to make mine coconut macaroons instead. nummmmmmmmmmmm



Mmmm! I saw hush puppies, which are yummy, too!


----------



## au5t1n (Oct 26, 2009)

Anyone know how I can burn Servetus at - Um, I mean, remove him from my profile?


----------



## ewenlin (Oct 26, 2009)

OPC'n said:


> awwww.... the old pic of Bawb is back!



Lovin your new avatars! Now we get to see the real Madcow.


----------



## Zenas (Oct 26, 2009)

Does the Snow Miser count as a heretic?


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 26, 2009)

Austin, you need to go under Edit Profile Picture to change that pic.


----------



## Marrow Man (Oct 26, 2009)

Zenas said:


> Does the Snow Miser count as a heretic?



Yes, according to this guy:


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 26, 2009)

Herald said:


> OPC'n said:
> 
> 
> > awwww.... the old pic of Bawb is back!
> ...



Bawb doesn't talk a lot but when he does you know he's free from his chain!


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Oct 26, 2009)

^
^
^

How cute is Sarah in that new avatar? I love it.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Oct 26, 2009)

I missed out...that was my big chance.


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Oct 26, 2009)

Sheesh. I was just in the middle of formatting my N.T. Wright.


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 26, 2009)

"De-heretic the avatars"??? Ouch! Bawb, does that mean I have to change my avatar from my own picture?

[Seriously, I made a similar note in the moderator forum yesterday about the potential to confuse the lurkers among us. It is bad enough that we are 5pt Calvinists . . . remember that tomorrow is the anniversary of Servetus' burning in Geneva!!! But, adding 20th cenutury heretics to the profiles is probably over the top.]


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Oct 26, 2009)

I am so glad my Al Mohler avatar was left unaffected by the outbreak.


----------



## Wayne (Oct 26, 2009)

Just noticed Bawb's long set of degrees after his name.

I came within a hair's breadth (or hare's breath, for the illiterates out there) of getting those same degrees. Small world! Instead, I've got a string of letters that make it sound like I'm stammering.


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 26, 2009)

Wayne, I worked hard for those degrees.

Dennis, no, you're a doofus like me. We may have taught some error here and there but we haven't been judged as heretics yet. Nevertheless, I'm sewing together some asbestos underwear for myself.


----------



## Michael Doyle (Oct 26, 2009)

So long Benny and the reverend Al Sharpton, It was fun while it lasted and never thought I that so much joy could be had by such corruption. Just more evidence of my polluted sin nature.


----------



## Andres (Oct 26, 2009)

thanks Bob. My avatar feels much better now. (and my wife is much more attractive than Kenneth Copeland could ever dream to be)


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 26, 2009)

By far Andrew, your wife is a quadrillion times prettier than Copeland. Benny Hinn and Mike Doyle other the other hand......? I think if Mike was wearing a nehru jacket he could give Hinn a run for his money.


----------



## Berean (Oct 26, 2009)

Has anyone else noticed the increased resemblance between Bawb's hair and that of Papa Ratzi?


----------



## au5t1n (Oct 26, 2009)

The Pope is on the PuritanBoard? Oh no! There are Romanist spies among us! Sound the alarm! They're going to attempt a coup and we'll have a bunch of papist mods and admins before the week's over!



Berean said:


> Has anyone else noticed the increased resemblance between Bawb's hair and that of Papa Ratzi?


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 26, 2009)

I admit there is a good deal of hero worship going on and that's why his hair is much like mine but I keep telling him, "Joseph, I'm just a man like you, stop trying to be me." What else can I say?



Berean said:


> Has anyone else noticed the increased resemblance between Bawb's hair and that of Papa Ratzi?


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 26, 2009)

My new avatar explains it all


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey, Bawb!!!

Ivan won't change his avatar after I told him that he cannot have a photo of the devil as his avatar. Look at the sneaky eyes and the evil beard.

Bawb, would you please tell him to play nice?


----------



## tlharvey7 (Oct 26, 2009)

BobVigneault said:


> I'm not a heretic, I'm a doofus. Avatars of doofuses? doofusi? doofi? are ok for now.



hey!! are you refering to me?
my avatar has biblical significance.... i was seeking to portray what would happen if the unknown comic was there in the upper room when tongues of fire appeared


----------



## BertMulder (Oct 26, 2009)

BobVigneault said:


> Wayne, I worked hard for those degrees.
> 
> Dennis, no, you're a doofus like me. We may have taught some error here and there but we haven't been judged as heretics yet. Nevertheless, I'm sewing together some asbestos underwear for myself.



and then the cancer is gonna get you.


----------



## MarieP (Oct 26, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> John Shelby Spong, I hardly knew you ... and that's a good thing.
> 
> Ebenezer Erskine, good to have you back!



Hey, didn't he say no heretics? JUST KIDDING


----------



## BertMulder (Oct 26, 2009)

MarieP said:


> Hey, didn't he say no heretics? JUST KIDDING



dangerous territory....

you may as well be joking about our baptist friends...


----------



## Brian Withnell (Oct 26, 2009)

BobVigneault said:


> It was fun for a couple of minutes after it started but it's TIME to change your avatars back to the benign images they were before the B1H1 virus hit. These will quickly give lurkers the wrong idea about the board and anyone associated with this board.
> 
> So please change the offending avatars quickly. (You know who you are.) Thank you.



What's bad, is most of the offending images I had no idea who they were.... Or maybe that is good!


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm not changing 'til the phones start ringing!!!!!

Who could be calling at this hour........


----------



## Skyler (Oct 26, 2009)

Changed back, at least until the next outbreak.


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 26, 2009)

herald said:


> opc'n said:
> 
> 
> > awwww.... The old pic of bawb is back!
> ...



no soup for you!!!!


----------



## Hawaiian Puritan (Oct 26, 2009)

Sadly, my old avatar (Henry Opukahaia, first Native Hawaiian Christian and New England Congregational evangelist) has refused to return. Keeps mumbling something about my profile now being "unclean." I just get "upload failed."

So I have to settle for a picture of my church.


----------



## Mushroom (Oct 26, 2009)

I started to use this guy, but chickened out.... he's just too scary:


----------



## Skyler (Oct 26, 2009)

Yeah Brad, that's pretty scary.


----------



## Mushroom (Oct 26, 2009)

Gotcha!


----------



## Vytautas (Oct 26, 2009)

Why did a significant part of the Puritan Board become heritics?


----------



## Skyler (Oct 26, 2009)

Vytautas said:


> Why did a significant part of the Puritan Board become heritics?



It's the result of a terrifying and devastating disease christened "B1S1" after the two reverends(or rather, one reverend and one poseur) who started the trend. The thread should still be around here somewhere, look for "Fake Reverends All Look Alike".


----------



## au5t1n (Oct 26, 2009)

We were developing an immunity to heresy.



Vytautas said:


> Why did a significant part of the Puritan Board become heritics?


----------



## Skyler (Oct 26, 2009)

Brad said:


> Gotcha!



Ph34r the Tulips!


----------



## Mushroom (Oct 26, 2009)

Skyler said:


> Brad said:
> 
> 
> > Gotcha!
> ...


Actually, I couldn't get my Finney avatar to upload, so it was entirely a crime of opportunity.


----------



## Mark Hettler (Oct 26, 2009)

Bye Benny.

Phillies in 7.


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Oct 26, 2009)

Mark Hettler said:


> Bye Benny.
> 
> Phillies in 7.


----------



## MarieP (Oct 26, 2009)

Hawaiian Puritan said:


> Sadly, my old avatar (Henry Opukahaia, first Native Hawaiian Christian and New England Congregational evangelist) has refused to return. Keeps mumbling something about my profile now being "unclean." I just get "upload failed."
> 
> So I have to settle for a picture of my church.



Mine said "upload failed" at first too...but it worked after all. Try again!


----------



## Michael Doyle (Oct 26, 2009)

By Bennie...Yankees in 6


----------



## Montanablue (Oct 26, 2009)

I know its time for them to go, but I'm going to miss having a good giggle every time I come onto the pb.


----------



## Blue Dog (Oct 27, 2009)

I guess I Need to change mine now?
This is truly a great thread.

Thanks all!!


----------



## Blue Dog (Oct 27, 2009)

Who says Calvinists don't have a sense of humor?
Special Ed has spoken)


----------



## MarieP (Oct 27, 2009)

Blue Dog said:


> Who says Calvinists don't have a sense of humor?
> Special Ed has spoken)



We can't help it!!!!!


----------



## Blue Dog (Oct 27, 2009)

Amen Sister


----------



## SolaSaint (Oct 27, 2009)

It was fun while it lasted but I agree, we don't want to send the wrong message. I really didn't like being Crossan anyway, I got a sick feeling every time I saw his face. I hope my new face is acceptable!


----------

